# Looks like Entravision Holdings will be fined $3000 at each station for PSIP Standard



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

According to yesterday's FCC Daily Digest:

http://www.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Digest/2005/dd050726.html


----------

